# Deus ex machina



## alc112

Hi!!!
I'm doing a summary for school and in my paper says Deus ex machina. I don't know the meaning.I think is French that's why I'm asking here.
It's about "Belle epoque".

Thanks a lot
PD: Reply in english, I don't know French


----------



## superromu

look at this pages, it maybe helps you
http://newark.rutgers.edu/~jlynch/Terms/deusexmachina.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deus_ex_machina

what PD means in english ? 
i think not the same than french


----------



## Cath.S.

Hi ALC,
_deus ex machina _is Latin, not French, and it means god/deity out of the machine, the expression is also used in English. It is an allusion to Greek and Latin plays in which a god suddenly appeared to solve a difficult situation.
Here is a more detailed explanation:
http://newark.rutgers.edu/~jlynch/Terms/deusexmachina.html


----------



## ameridude

You'll come across the deux ex macina in plenty of English-language literature as well.  Some of Poe's works for example.  Various movies as well.  In those cases, it's an heroic character who "comes to the rescue."


----------



## alc112

superromu said:
			
		

> look at this pages, it maybe helps you
> http://newark.rutgers.edu/~jlynch/Terms/deusexmachina.html
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deus_ex_machina
> 
> what PD means in english ?
> i think not the same than french


 
Sorry, in english is PS.  (I think)
I put in Spanish PD. that means Post data

Thank you all!!!


----------



## Cath.S.

> Some of Poe's works for example


Like which?


----------



## Cuco78

"The Pit and the Pendulum" by Edgar Allan Poe.

Take care


----------

